# Less PLOT's ?



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

In reviewing the PLOT's map there seems to be less land out there this year in SE ND.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Better head to Mott then. Besides, Gunnar has most of the sloughs cleaned out around VC by November 1. :lol:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots.html

This is what I am still seeing on the Game and Fish site. It is still showing 2006.

They didn't have the 2007 books out until mid-Sept last year.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

SW looks good this year!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

SW has received a lot of good rain, good cover. Should be another one of those banner years out west.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, head west!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Out west is the place to go! :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nary a bird left out west either. Everyone should head to Minnesota, Iowa, and South Dakota.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dak said:


> Nary a bird left out west either. Everyone should head to Minnesota, Iowa, and South Dakota.


I have a bridge to sell ya Dak 

You can put it over the Cannonball or Gladstone River out there... word has it that there are so many pheasants out west this year that they are stopping traffic on roads! Is this true?

I can't imagine the number of birds it would take out there to make a record. The skies must darken when a few thousand get up off the field at once! It must block out the sun at times. You might have to get those black bird boomer cannons out to manage all the birds sitting in the corn fields from destroying all the crops!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Ben, :wink:

That is the way it is up in Pembina every year! :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ryan,

There may be a bird or two out this way but they are all within 2 miles of Mott. :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Speaking of Mott, there is a rumor that a OOS hunting consortium bought out the Mott Motel and is also raising 20,000 roosters for clients. Any truth to that?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Heard the rumor...haven't seen any confirmation one way or the other.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I also heard the rumor, can't confirm. I was told that reservations for this year would be honored then after that you'll have to be one of their fee hunters to stay there.

I don't wish bad luck on any business but, with commodity prices as high as they are, and cash rent being 1.5x-2x higher than CRP payments it would seem to me that hunting will become difficult as the CRP contracts expire and are not re-newed by the landowner. I saw that the house passed or will pass a farm bill that contuniues to fund CRP at it's current rate, I wonder who'll actually sign up though when cash rent is even easier money to collect and is more lucrative. What I'm getting at is that the business plan of OOS seems flawed.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Horsager said:


> I also heard the rumor, can't confirm. I was told that reservations for this year would be honored then after that you'll have to be one of their fee hunters to stay there.
> 
> :eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll:


----------

